# Yup in a ant hill



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Ok so I had a plant that wilted because I didn't get to water it in time so I transplanted a few of the last plants in small pots then went to another spot old any hill I killed 2 months ago easy digging transplanted that one into it so we will see what happens I'm outta bagged soil so I used some good dirt I will post a few pics soon anyone ever heard of someone doing that said what the hel1 let's see what happens lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Ant sheit the new fertilizer LOL Good Luck


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Experiment plant I've got 21  1 experiment won't hurt I believe it's going to thrive in it lol gonna call the one Antz strain lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Watch for Aphids , the ants and them coexist


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

The ants herd them like cattle.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Well sort of , they benefit each other by
Ants and aphids share a well-documented symbiotic relationship, which means they both benefit mutually from their working relationship. Aphids produce a sugary food for the ants, in exchange, ants care for and protect the aphids from predators and parasites.


WeedHopper said:


> The ants heard them like cattle.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

_*“I have ants in my garden, and they are eating my veggie plants. What is the best product to use on a vegetable garden that is safe for us to eat vegetables from?” Question from Jill of Pleasant Prairie, Wisconsin*_

*Answer*: Ants are not vegetable garden pests. They may be attracted to the sweet juices of a split tomato or strawberry or drink the nectar from a sweet flower, but their peskiness ends there. But, that does not mean they aren’t a sign of a garden problem. *Ants herd aphids like cattle so they can eat the sweet honeydew* they produce, and aphids are a very obnoxious plant pest. If you get rid of the aphids, the ants will leave, and you don’t even need to use heavy chemicals.





__





						Why Are There Ants on My Vegetable Plants? – Black Gold
					





					blackgold.bz


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

*Aphids in an Ant's Care*
*Aphid-herding ants *make sure aphids stay well-fed and safe. When the host plant is depleted of nutrients, the ants carry their aphids to a new food source. If predatory insects or parasites attempt to harm the aphids, the ants will defend them aggressively. Some ants even go so far as to destroy the eggs of known aphid predators like ladybugs.










						How Ants and Aphids Help Each Other
					

Some ants and aphids have a mutualistic relationship. Learn how ants benefit from caring for aphids.




					www.thoughtco.com


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> _*“I have ants in my garden, and they are eating my veggie plants. What is the best product to use on a vegetable garden that is safe for us to eat vegetables from?” Question from Jill of Pleasant Prairie, Wisconsin*_
> 
> *Answer*: Ants are not vegetable garden pests. They may be attracted to the sweet juices of a split tomato or strawberry or drink the nectar from a sweet flower, but their peskiness ends there. But, that does not mean they aren’t a sign of a garden problem. *Ants herd aphids like cattle so they can eat the sweet honeydew* they produce, and aphids are a very obnoxious plant pest. If you get rid of the aphids, the ants will leave, and you don’t even need to use heavy chemicals.
> 
> ...


Yep but the Aphids also benefit from their special relationship too Not just herding them as cattle for their food.
In exchange, ants care for and protect the aphids from predators and parasites.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

I fart in your general direction Now go away


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 14, 2022)

They also milk the Aphids. As for as herding,, i was using their wording. Ive heard it many times.   Get it,, *Heard* it many times.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

I heard the ants make sex slaves out of the poor aphids 
Almost what you do LOL


WeedHopper said:


> They also milk the Aphids. As for as herding,, i was using their wording. Ive heard it many times.  Get it,, *Heard* it many times.


that


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Well there both dead so yea no worries I'll take some pictures of them just for roster lol


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Well there both dead so yea no worries I'll take some pictures of them just for roster lol


Watch your toes


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Just for you


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

What size do you wear an 8


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

That Big Toe on the left foot , when did you break that?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Death by a 1000 ants


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

I wear a 11 but ok I'm back here's the ant hill plant


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

This guy never wore shoes either


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

All plants updated on my grow journal in a moment


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Just for you View attachment 300317


Oh brother…


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Updating grow journal right now lot's of pics this year's gonna be last year I'm growing in this state so I'm taking pictures with me in them tired of hiding a plant smh


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh brother…


Where Arth thou


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

10+ pics on my grow journal there official getting big waste high next is head high in a month or so they will be oh boy there gonna smell


----------



## boo (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I fart in your general direction Now go away


and I suppose you're familiar with the knights that go nee...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

boo said:


> and I suppose you're familiar with the knights that go nee...


Bring Me a Shrubbery


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

boo said:


> and I suppose you're familiar with the knights that go nee...


Oh No he said the word  Nee  nee      He said IT again Nooooo.......... LOL
Great movie


----------



## boo (Jun 14, 2022)

go to bed son, it's getting to be that time again...I see the skirt is back...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Roster go suck a big fat turd my feet aren't bad at all that guy doesn't know how to clean and take care of his feet


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Muscadine wine fortified with everclear is in the jug if anybody's wondering


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

boo said:


> go to bed son, it's getting to be that time again...I see the skirt is back...


It's the hillbilly Bob show Boo


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

Sweet good stuff mmm


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)

Better quick use some of that wine to sanitize them feet


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm not hillbilly you take that back country boy works hillbillys nah ain't no hills around here


----------



## boo (Jun 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Roster go suck a big fat turd my feet aren't bad at all that guy doesn't know how to clean and take care of his feetView attachment 300335
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Better quick use some of that wine to sanitize them feet


Never that stuffs best stuff your ever drink old veitnam vet is about 80 makes it want him to pass on his secret been spending time with him gave him a garden worth of tomatoe plants


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Feet look swollen. Better check your sodium intake.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Feet look swollen. Better check your sodium intake.



I advised him not to stick things in the ant mound


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Feet look swollen. Better check your sodium intake.


It's from drinking that Mountain Dew the Old Vet makes for him
has a special sauce in it so I was told. LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Stop making fun of my feet


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> _*“I have ants in my garden, and they are eating my veggie plants. What is the best product to use on a vegetable garden that is safe for us to eat vegetables from?” Question from Jill of Pleasant Prairie, Wisconsin*_
> 
> *Answer*: Ants are not vegetable garden pests. They may be attracted to the sweet juices of a split tomato or strawberry or drink the nectar from a sweet flower, but their peskiness ends there. But, that does not mean they aren’t a sign of a garden problem. *Ants herd aphids like cattle so they can eat the sweet honeydew* they produce, and aphids are a very obnoxious plant pest. If you get rid of the aphids, the ants will leave, and you don’t even need to use heavy chemicals.
> 
> ...


 Speaking of ants,  well, sort of I guess. My peonies are finally opening.  You can see some ants eating the sugar.  There's usually loads of them all over the buds but I think the sugar must be getting low now that they're opening. My imperial rose in the back looking good this year also.  Gonna be a great year boys and girls!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Muscadine wine fortified with everclear is in the jug if anybody's wondering


Try a soak of that on them toenails…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Speaking of ants,  well, sort of I guess. My peonies are finally opening.  You can see some ants eating the sugar.  There's usually loads of them all over the buds but I think the sugar must be getting low now that they're opening. My imperial rose in the back looking good this year also.  Gonna be a great year boys and girls!View attachment 300345
> View attachment 300345


Yep  i have some of those too and the ants always kick the flowers ass.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Bring Me a Shrubbery


I wave my private parts in front of your granny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Stop flirting with granny.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I wave my private parts in front of your granny.


Better be careful My Granny has been known to suck the chrome off a bumper hitch


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2022)

Man y'all just go on and on with stuff smh


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 15, 2022)

pretty wack


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Your on a POT site with a bunch of Potheads. Go fking figure.


----------



## ness (Jun 15, 2022)

red ants here ouch


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 15, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Man y'all just go on and on with stuff smh


And you keep reading it. Strange.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 15, 2022)

Thats why i tell ppl dont click on the thread if it bothers you,, or maybe smoke a joint and chill. if you think POTHEADS are not going to drift you dont know potheads. They are high and having a good time. Thats what it is all about. 
Kindbuds just mad because he has Jock Itch on his feet


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

The fact is that thread drift is normal and common here.  There are sites where that is not allowed and it is deleted.  Not here we are free spirits and have a good time.   We all know this and roll with it.  So join in on the fun.


----------



## boo (Jun 15, 2022)

speaking of suger, my humming bird clan has sucked the life out of the feeder today...hungry crew out there...


----------



## pute (Jun 15, 2022)

For some reason I love hummingbuds.  Could watch them four hours.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> For some reason I love hummingbuds.  Could watch them four hours.


So darn cool look like bugs hovering in the air like they do.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## boo (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> For some reason I love hummingbuds.  Could watch them four hours.


somedays when my body is really pissed at me I do...ice, zero gravity, and a joint is my go to when I watch 'em...


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 15, 2022)

boo said:


> somedays when my body is really pissed at me I do...ice, zero gravity, and a joint is my go to when I watch 'em...


ravity boots
You have Gravity Boots , I use to use them all the time doing inverted situps


----------



## spunom (Jun 15, 2022)

pute said:


> For some reason I love hummingbuds.  Could watch them four hours.


That's a pretty specific timeframe ol chap.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> For some reason I love hummingbuds.  Could watch them four hours.


Hummingbuds would be a good name for a cannabis shop…


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)

pute said:


> The fact is that thread drift is normal and common here.  There are sites where that is not allowed and it is deleted.  Not here we are free spirits and have a good time.   We all know this and roll with it.  So join in on the fun.



free spirits


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Have y'all seen those hummingbird helmets?


----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)

Just love watching the little buggers.  I like the hummingbird bumble bee.  I think that's the name.  May be wrong It looks like it sounds.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ness (Jun 16, 2022)

No, what do they make helmets for hummingbirds?  Just kidding


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Hummviewer | As Seen on Shark Tank
					






					hummviewer.com


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)

Bowl break then naptime for me to hot outside


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

And stoners! 


ness said:


> free spirits


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jun 16, 2022)

We have carpenter ant problems every 2 years. I spray 1oz per gallon of Taurus SC around the perimeter of my home and around windows and they disappear for 2 years.

This stuff is serious. But nothing works as good at penetrating and killing the nest.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2022)

Injuried my foot so idk how but Monday I have to go water them and check on them bed rest for 2days :/


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2022)

Ouch was messing with cage material for tomatoes and I ran into this.... because brother didn't tell me that he had it spread out this morning


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2022)

Moving my toes hurts all the way up to my knee


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

I hope it heals up quickly for you.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I hope it heals up quickly for you.


Thanks bud


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 19, 2022)

Might need to cut it off. Don't want any infection to set in.
Just kidding. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## ness (Jun 19, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Ouch was messing with cage material for tomatoes and I ran into this.... because brother didn't tell me that he had it spread out this morning
> View attachment 300750
> View attachment 300749



ouch Hope the pain has subsided.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

Did you punction that from the bottom or just stab it from the top?
When was your last Tetanus Shot ?
Always nice to have another battle scar to tell your children about


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

Maybe shoes would help?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Maybe shoes would help?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 19, 2022)

Lmao thanks for the laughs well I went to check on them and busted a few deer eating wild berries I'm not 100% but I believe the first females and 2 males have showed there sexs gonna let them go another week before pulling the males I got 2 plants in large containers that are going to go in there spots if like I believe there males so we will see I'll post tomorrow after I water them


----------



## jotwell135 (Jul 8, 2022)

Both of these were planted in old ant hills with no soil. Just fox farm trio. Just plain red dirt. Put in the ground May 16 . Germinated April 7.


----------



## Carty (Jul 9, 2022)

what a fun thread to read thru.. not to mention ya'll are some crazy arses...  haha..

I love outsdie the box stuff like this.. and my bro up in Michigan years ago proved how well a plant can do
in large ant mounds...  he had to tuck his pants into boots and tape off the seam very good..  tape across zipper.. etc etc..   had to cut thru elephant grass taller them himself to get to the ant mounds, about 6ft high

so you have to hike up the mound disturbing the little shites right....  when all was said and done, minimal ant bites thanks to cautions taken...  a 16ft plant so heavy he lost 3lbs to a bad rain just before harvest breaking bottom branches and were lying in the mud..

sent me photos of the plant leaning on his pathfinder and going up and over the top of it....

So this does work, the ants clean the root system but don't eat it.. plus all the tunneling gives extra oxygen to the root system...  

rock on you guys..  your plants look happy and seem to love it..  love this, so cool


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Lmao thanks for the laughs well I went to check on them and busted a few deer eating wild berries I'm not 100% but I believe the first females and 2 males have showed there sexs gonna let them go another week before pulling the males I got 2 plants in large containers that are going to go in there spots if like I believe there males so we will see I'll post tomorrow after I water them





hey there Amigo , where are you?


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 15, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there Amigo , where are you?


Just been busy I'm going to update my grow journal sometime this weekend


----------

